# 91 stanza speedo



## 1991stanza (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, new here. bought a 91 stanza and the speedo works sometimes. If you tap hard on the glass right on the center of the needle is starts working again for a while and then may stop after a while or it may work the whole time until I drive it again. My chilton manuel doesn't say anything about an electric speed sensor only a cable. Can anyone say what's up? Thanks!


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds like a bad connection/intermittent circuit board failure in the speedo assy. Get a used gauge cluster from a salvage yard and you should be good to go.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

After redding the title i imagined a tight bathing suit that said STANZA on the rear end. 


ANYWAY...
ill agree with JJ, try a new cluster, if that doesn't work re seat and maybe clean the ECU connections.


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

1991stanza, I PMd you.

pc


----------

